# new install - wireless wont connect

## entwisi

Hi

  Background, been using linux since Mandrake 5, was on gentoo from 2004 - 2007 but switched to Ubuntu/MInt as the family moved away from windows so wanted to have the same as them for ease of support etc. Decided to come back to gentoo but having some problems in wireless connections

laptop is an  i7 inspiron with Intel Wifi

livecd ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Chelsea LP [Radeon HD 7730M]

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 07)

08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)

livecd ~ # 

I used genkernel to try and just get set up and running with a view to moving to a tight kernel in my own time. the wifi card is recognised and starts but wont join any networks. My router supports multiple networks and I have one that has no encryption and it wont even join that one. I've tried NetworkManager and wicd and whilst they can see the networks fine it just wont connect.

to my proper WPA2 network it seems to authenticate then  immediately deauths 

Jul 15 18:49:41 dadslaptop kernel: wlp8s0: authenticate with 60:03:47:00:21:b9

Jul 15 18:49:41 dadslaptop kernel: wlp8s0: send auth to 60:03:47:00:21:b9 (try 1/3)

Jul 15 18:49:41 dadslaptop kernel: wlp8s0: authenticated

Jul 15 18:49:41 dadslaptop kernel: wlp8s0: associate with 60:03:47:00:21:b9 (try 1/3)

Jul 15 18:49:41 dadslaptop kernel: wlp8s0: RX AssocResp from 60:03:47:00:21:b9 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

Jul 15 18:49:41 dadslaptop kernel: wlp8s0: associated

Jul 15 18:49:41 dadslaptop kernel: wlp8s0: deauthenticating from 60:03:47:00:21:b9 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

Jul 15 18:49:41 dadslaptop NetworkManager[2734]: <info>  (wlp8s0): supplicant interface state: inactive -> associated

Jul 15 18:49:41 dadslaptop NetworkManager[2734]: <warn>  Connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jul 15 18:49:41 dadslaptop NetworkManager[2734]: <info>  (wlp8s0): supplicant interface state: associated -> disconnected

Anyone got any pointers as to what to do next? I've even tried connecting to the unsecure network by setting AP using iwconfig and IP using ifconfig  but it still doesn;t connect

I'm sure I've just done something silly/basic but can't for the life in me think what

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.config

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

      ssid="Billion-8800NL"

      psk="XXXXXXXXX"

      priority=5

}

livecd conf.d # more net

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp8s0="-Dwext"

config_wlp8s0="dhcp"

Ask if I've missed anything

TIA

Ian

----------

## charles17

In case you don't have too complex networking requirements you'd better get rid of the netifrc stuff and go with Network management using DHCPCD.

For wpa_supplican, ajdust the config to the example given in the wiki and connect the AP using wpa_gui.  That's much easier than manually editing that config file.

----------

## ShanaXXII

Try wpa_supplicant_wlp8s0="-Dnl80211"

----------

## charles17

 *ShanaXXII wrote:*   

> Try wpa_supplicant_wlp8s0="-Dnl80211"

 

Should not be needed since wpa_supplicant defaults to nl80211.

----------

